# Looking for a game (IRC)



## phoatu (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm looking to play a D&D game on IRC; it doesn't matter whether it's D20 modern; eberron; naruto d20... i would just rather play a live game and not on a forum... (real players in miami are VERY hard to come by; the current group i'm trying to hold together has the attention span of a house fly... which makes it harder).

I know the 3.5 rules extremely well; and even if there's something i don't recall or know; i have quite a few of the books (nearly all of the 3.5). I've had quite a bit expirience playing and i enjoy RPing alot. I am interested in any sort of setting and campaign (it could be a parody game for all i care); i can RP a very stern and serious character to a very silly and goofy one.

If there's anyone here playing IRC D&D with any openings or something; e-mail me or reply to this thread.


----------



## xmanii (Sep 26, 2006)

Try chat.psionics.net, either at #OpenGaming or one of these two links: 

http://www.psionics.net/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=gsg

http://www.psionics.net/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=ngaming


----------



## phoatu (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for that; this is pretty damned useful. Are there any currently running games (or more places i can try to find some)?


----------



## xmanii (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure, you could always try Google


----------



## Daffydd (Oct 13, 2006)

I am running an IRC d20 Modern game Friday nights and we're looking for players, if you are still looking for a game.

We play on the Darkmyst server, in #dungeon from about 6 to 10 PM Mountain.

The setting is a Stargate SG-1 type game.  If interested either drop by the chat room, or send me a PM.  

Roll stats as 4d6 drop the lowest, if you want to have a character ready for play when you first show.  Characters start at 10th level, most are soldiers or field scientist advanced classes.  The game is set as part of a secret military program, so try to think of a character to fit.  We try not to take the game too seriously (in the same vein as the show), and mostly try to have fun with it.  

We won't be playing this Friday (13 OCT), but should resume on the following Friday.


----------

